# Amazon now offers streaming for Prime members



## Chris Blount

Amazon prime members now get free streaming for movies and TV shows.


----------



## bonscott87

I've been waiting to see how this goes because $6.58 a month isn't a bad deal if they have the content. Unfortunately in my searching they don't have all that much available for the Prime members in terms of TV. Shows like Leverage still cost per episode. So hopefully they will quickly include more shows, if they include the right ones then I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

This sounds really cool and cheap enough to try.


----------



## dennisj00

Can anybody comment on the HD quality versus Netflix? I'd be using a Sony BD player.


----------



## MartyS

Dennis said:


> Can anybody comment on the HD quality versus Netflix? I'd be using a Sony BD player.


I was thinking the same thing... but they do have a 30 day free trial, so I might give that a shot in the near future.

A lot depends on what they have online, versus what I get via Netflix streaming.


----------



## Dave291367066120

I have been thinking about getting Prime anyway, I have been buying from Amazon a lot lately. Maybe I will wait a bit longer before I pull the trigger to see how fast the content builds up.


----------



## bonscott87

Dave29 said:


> Maybe I will wait a bit longer before I pull the trigger to see how fast the content builds up.


This. Right now the content they have for streaming is pretty sad. And the amount is really low. Nothing I can't already get via Netflix or Hulu. They need to get some compelling content not on other services and need to quickly expand beyond the lowly 2000 or so titles they have available for streaming right now.


----------



## MartyS

Interesting article in MacWorld about Amazon v. Netflix streaming...

http://www.macworld.com/article/158126/2011/02/amazon_prime_vs_netflix.html#lsrc.rss_main


----------



## barryb

Quality is great, but as others have said: selection not so.


----------



## Vinny

barryb said:


> Quality is great, but as others have said: selection not so.


Quality is great.
Was a Prime Member prior to instant video, so was a win for me.
Selection is very lacking and very hard to navigate. Search is fine but it brings up all content, not just Prime.


----------



## Chris Blount

Vinny said:


> Quality is great.
> Was a Prime Member prior to instant video, so was a win for me.
> Selection is very lacking and very hard to navigate. Search is fine but it brings up all content, not just Prime.


I agree. They really need content on there. Netflix is still the king at least for now. It is nice though especially, like yourself, I'm already a Prime member.


----------



## cygnusloop

As and existing Prime member, I've been using it some, but as was said, the selection is not great at the moment. Quality seems on par with Netflix. I will say, the interface stinks... especially for HTPC/lean back use. A media center remote is of no use. I would like to see a Media Center plug-in with a "10 foot interface" and remote control functionality.


----------



## oldschoolecw

I signed up for it the day it went live, I've watched quite a few things. It's well worth it with all the ordering I do from Amazon alone


----------



## Wilf1367066123

We used the free trial - for one evening - then I cancelled. The GoogleTV app is awful. No comparison to Netflix.


----------



## The Merg

If you are not a Amazon Prime member, how can you see what will be free if you sign up? I might sign up for Amazon Prime for my company and this would be a nice added benefit. There are definitely a few shows (recent ones, such as Southland) that I'd like to watch as they are not out on DVD or at Netflix.

- Merg


----------



## leestoo

Already have Amazon Prime so it was a no brainer getting it. 

But, I need a recentling watched queue. 

And, the choices are not the best.


----------



## Nick

leestoo said:


> Already have Amazon Prime so it was a no brainer getting it.
> But, I need a recentling watched queue.
> And, the choices are not the best.


So far, a poor 3rd to Netflix and Crackle, IMO.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Nick said:


> So far, a poor 3rd to Netflix and Crackle, IMO.


Hi Nick,
The only thing I don't like about Crackle is a lot of the episodes for instance like "The Partridge Family" are broken down to little mini sodes on the Roku anyways


----------



## Tony Chick

I've been a Prime member for years now so it sounds good. I'm just slightly bemused that despite having an Apple TV, TiVo Premiere, DirecTV HR20 and Blu-Ray player alll with internet access I have nothing that can use it. Looks like more hardware needed, either a Roku or upgraded Blu-Ray player.


----------



## bonscott87

Wow, even after a few months the Prime streaming selection is still terrible. Pretty much the only TV shows still available are from the BBC and PBS. Come on Amazon, get it in gear and offer streaming shows from channels like TNT, History channel or something. I'm not going to pay for junk.


----------



## Chris Blount

bonscott87 said:


> Wow, even after a few months the Prime streaming selection is still terrible. Pretty much the only TV shows still available are from the BBC and PBS. Come on Amazon, get it in gear and offer streaming shows from channels like TNT, History channel or something. I'm not going to pay for junk.


Yeah no kidding. I guess the bright side is that we still get free shipping. B) This whole streaming thing, for me, is more like a small bonus as a Prime member. I can take it or leave it especially the way the selection is right now.


----------



## bonscott87

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah no kidding. I guess the bright side is that we still get free shipping. B) This whole streaming thing, for me, is more like a small bonus as a Prime member. I can take it or leave it especially the way the selection is right now.


Yep. Me not being a Prime member would consider signing up for it if the streaming selection was better.


----------

